# Fluval Studio 600



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in buying one of these. If you see one somewhere at a good price (< $500), or if you have one that you're looking at selling, please PM me. It would have to be in near-new shape, and I don't need the filter or the lights. (And needless to say, the price for a used one would have to be << $500. )

Also, if you own one or have owned one, I'd be interested in hearing your feedback (good or bad).

Thanks!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Aquariums West website says on sale for 699. Reg price on Dr. Fosters is 600. So a used one should definitely be less than 500! :-D 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------

